# شرح الفرق بين الجهد والأمبير و السعة الكهربية في ضوء فهمي لهم للطلبة والطالبات العرب



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 مارس 2009)

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله وبالله استعين 
رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي

أحبابي الطلبة والطالبات السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما بعد
لندخل في الموضوع مباشرة 
كلنا نعلم الجاذبية الأرضية وانه عند رفع شيء لأعلى فإنه يميل الى العودة الى أخفض وأقرب مستوى يصل اليه من الأرض
سنستعين بهذه الفكرة لتوضيح درسنا
لنتخيل أن هناك رف على ارتفاع معين من الأرض ولنتخيل أن الكهرباء مقسمة الى وحدات من الطاقة على شكل كرات صغيره كل كره تمثل وحدة(شحنة) من وحدات الكهرباء والرف سابق الذكر هو البطارية يلزمنا لرفع هذه الكرات (الشحنات) الى الرف أن نبذل مجهود معين لنعتبره عملية شحن البطاريه بعد تمام شحن البطاريه أصبح عندنا عدد من الكرات فوق الرف هذه الكرات تحتفظ بداخلها بطاقة تجعلها تميل الى الهبوط الى اسفل الى مستوى اقل طاقه من الذي هي موجودة به هذه الطاقه هي فرق الجهد بين المستوى الذى توجد به هذه الكرات والمستوى الاقل منه وعندما تهبط الكرات فانها تفقد من طاقتها جزء مساوي للفرق بين المستويين الذي كانت فيه و الذي وصلت اليه وهذا هو فرق الجهد الكهربي الذي نسميه الفولط وهو يؤثر على قوة اندفاع الشحنات (الكرات) في الدائرة الكهربية أي انه كلما كان فرق الجهد اكبر كلما اندفعت الكرات بسرعة اكبر لتعمل شغل اكبر و تفقد طاقه اكبر

بالنسبة لشدة التيار فهو عدد الكرات التي تنساب من المستوى العالي الى المستوى المنخفض في نفس اللحظه (عدد الشحنات التي تمر في الموصل في نفس اللحظه)

السعة الكهربية 
هي عدد الكرات الموجودة على الرف بحيث اننا اذا اعتبرنا ان هناك مئة كره على الرف فيمكنني سحب عدد عشر كرات في الثانيه اذا ستعمل معي هذه البطارية (الرف) سيظل يمدني بعشر كرات في الثانية لمدة عشر ثواني 
اذا اذا سحبت كره واحده في الثانية فيعمل الرف على امدادي لمدة مئة ثانيه ولذلك نجد مكتوب على البطاريات أمبير(عدد الكرات في نفس اللحظه)/الساعة(أي لمدة ساعة) 
ارجو ان تكون طريقتي في الشرح تستطيع ان توصل الفكرة والله المستعان وهو المفهم كما قال
"ففهمناها سليمان"
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
سيتبع بمواضيع اخرى مثل دوائر التوحيد بجميع انواعها ودوائر التنعيم وخلافه إن شاء الله و قدر
أخوكم الفقير الى ربه 
طارق بلال


----------



## محمدالقبالي (8 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الشرح ولو كان هناك صور لتوضيح الفكره يكون افضل


----------



## يحيى يحيى (22 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Ab (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نديم هاشم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يباركلك يارب


----------

